# moving to spain



## green01_ca (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi there


just wondering if any one has any information about importing household goods (furniture, TV's ect ect) into Spain.


I am moving in the next couple of months and need to get this sorted out as quickly as i can. 

thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

green01_ca said:


> Hi there
> 
> 
> just wondering if any one has any information about importing household goods (furniture, TV's ect ect) into Spain.
> ...



Its no big deal if you're coming form the UK, but if, as your flag suggests you're coming from Canada, then you need to ask your carrier/freight company, unless anyone here knows???

Jo xxx


----------



## MichaelS (Nov 8, 2008)

green01_ca said:


> Hi there
> just wondering if any one has any information about importing household goods (furniture, TV's ect ect) into Spain.
> thanks


The power supply and tv format in spain is different from the US/Canada, so make sure your electric goods support 230 V electric supplies, and your TV supports PAL TV signals.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

check with your shipping agent and make sure that you have all the correct documentation. Check with the Spanish embassy EXACTLY what documents you will need. If you don't have all the paperwork sorted, you will be liable for both import duty and VAT when your goods arrive, also it can cause costly delays before your possesions are cleared by customs.

I moved here from asia, and relied(stupidly) that the agent would have done all this, but they had not which cost me nearly 1,000 euros in import duty and vat as well as having the shipment held at port for three weeks


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

check with your shipping agent and make sure that you have all the correct documentation. Check with the Spanish embassy EXACTLY what documents you will need. If you don't have all the paperwork sorted, you will be liable for both import duty and VAT when your goods arrive, also it can cause costly delays before your possesions are cleared by customs.

I moved here from asia, and relied(stupidly) that the agent would have done all this, but they had not which cost me nearly 1,000 euros in import duty and vat as well as having the shipment held at port for three weeks


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

As Dunmovin, Dunmovin says (have you noticed how some people hog a thread by duplicating their posts?) Get a good agent. We moved a household from Florida to Spain, no problems. Forget the TV and electrical appliances. Furniture may not be a problem, it depends on humidity levels and where you are moving to. We had some from Florida (like a wet sponge) to here (up in mountains inland) and furniture cracked and in some cases fell apart!


----------

